# Source for an upgraded manual shifter bushing



## Fastbird (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anybody make an upgraded bushing for a HB manual shifter? My bushing is gone and has been for along time.


Thanks for any leads.


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

i'd like to know too


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Since I know where all the gears are, I was never willing to pay the labor on the bushing. The part itself is very cheap, but mine's been worn out since I bought the truck so I don't need it. The only time it would be an issue is wiggling it to see if it's in neutral 'cause with the worn out bushing it wiggles that much while in gear.


----------



## GoStumpy (Mar 2, 2010)

Where is the bushing? In the Tranny? Or under the console?

Mine has a verrry wiggly shifter in gear and neutral.... would LOVE to tighten that up!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

You would need a gasket, bushing and you might want to replace the boot... all 3 parts run about $15-$20 (depends where you buy them) its not hard to do...


----------



## Verga (Jan 31, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> You would need a gasket, bushing and you might want to replace the boot... all 3 parts run about $15-$20 (depends where you buy them) its not hard to do...



Not sure what gasket you are talking about???

The 2 trannys Ive had apart dont have a gasket, nor do I see a place one could go.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on top of the trans is a square plate (around the shifter) 6 bolts hold it to the trans.. pull that plate and all the shift bs comes out...


----------



## Verga (Jan 31, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> on top of the trans is a square plate (around the shifter) 6 bolts hold it to the trans.. pull that plate and all the shift bs comes out...


Ya, but to change the bushing on the shifter you dont need to pull the plate off.......


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

maybe not... I always did


----------



## Verga (Jan 31, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> maybe not... I always did


All you do is pull the boot off, snap ring out and the shifter comes out. No need to take the plate off.

Anyway, back to the topic. Still looking for a source for a better bushing........


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Something like these in bronze? My '91 HB never needed replacement, but I know you can get upgraded ones for Z32s. If someone can cross-reference part numbers easily, this maybe be a solution for you all. Z


----------



## Verga (Jan 31, 2010)

Pic didnt come through, but yes bronze or something similar is what I am looking for.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the hb shifter is nothing like tha picture..

just get new teflon shifter bushings..

check this link and ask george about them and cost..


Nissan4wheelers.Com - ABC Parts Request


----------



## Verga (Jan 31, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> the hb shifter is nothing like tha picture..
> 
> just get new teflon shifter bushings..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link....But, if I wanted a nylon bushing I know they are easy to find. Hence the reason of my post.....thought there might be something better out there.............


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

well ask george .. if he does not have them then he may be able to point you to someone who does..

i frankly do not think n e 1 does make a brass replacement peice for the hb ...


----------

